# Duración de una pila con bombilla led



## isabel32es (Ago 24, 2022)

Buenas a todos,

A ver si me podéis aconsejar.  El cuadro de instrumentos o cuadro de mandos de mi coche no funcionan las luces, al igual que la luz del mechero y alguna otra luz de esa zona.
Lo llevé a reparar y me cambiaron fusibles pero se fundían, estuvieron mirarlo algo que no se lo que harían y duró como un mes y vuelve a tener el mismo problema. El tema según ellos habría que cambiar todo el cuadro de instrumentos y como el coche es viejo y le queda poco tiempo, pues no me voy a complicar.  Como no entiendo casi nada y prefiero casi no tocar mucho, había pensado en algo "chapuza" pero bueno, y es comprar una bombilla led lo más pequeña y con un soporte para pilas y su pila correspondiente y ponerlo en el salpicadero por dentro para ir tirando.
La pregunta es que no se si merece o no la pena porque no se lo que puede durar la batería o pila. Está claro que depende de la bombilla el consumo y de la pila o batería pero como no tengo ni ideaaaaa de voltajes amperajes..... pues a ver si me podéis dar una "aproximación " de si pongo x bombilla y x pila más o menos que puede durar aprox.  para ver si merece o no la pena.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 24, 2022)

Primero, de que auto estamos hablando?
segundo, de que corriente es el fusible que se quema?
Lo que queres hacer es una locura, y ademas, por lo que leo, no tenes idea de nada, para que usar una pila si tenes la tensión de la bateria del auto?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 24, 2022)

isabel32es dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> A ver si me podéis aconsejar.  El cuadro de instrumentos o cuadro de mandos de mi coche no funcionan las luces, al igual que la luz del mechero y alguna otra luz de esa zona.
> Lo llevé a reparar y me cambiaron fusibles pero se fundían, estuvieron mirarlo algo que no se lo que harían y duró como un mes y vuelve a tener el mismo problema. El tema según ellos habría que cambiar todo el cuadro de instrumentos y como el coche es viejo y le queda poco tiempo, pues no me voy a complicar.  Como no entiendo casi nada y prefiero casi no tocar mucho, había pensado en algo "chapuza" pero bueno, y es comprar una bombilla led lo más pequeña y con un soporte para pilas y su pila correspondiente y ponerlo en el salpicadero por dentro para ir tirando.
> ...



Puedes sacar el acrílico y ponedle *tiras led de 12V* y NO lo conectes directo a la llave de encendido sin antes usar un regulador *7812* una bateria li-tion alimenta en paralelo mismo 10Led 10 resistencia y no alumbra tanto sumado que todas las noches tienes que recargar 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2022)

Posibe-Seguramente alguien haya conectado algo (cargador USB para celulares) en cualquier cable que le quedó cómodo . . .


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 24, 2022)

Marca y modelo de vehículo, al menos para saber cuán viejo es.

El cuadro de instrumentos de algunos vehículos antiguos solía llevar bombillitas de incandescencia de 12 voltios sin casquillo, que iban montadas en un pequeño zócalo y/o conectadas directamente al cuadro. En España, aún se pueden encontrar en talleres y tiendas de repuestos de automóviles.

Si se fundían, bastaba con sustituirlas por nuevas. Unas eran eternas y otras tendían a fundirse enseguida.

El problema mayor, era (y es) acceder al cuadro de instrumentos. En muchos casos hay que desmontar todo el salpicadero. Y eso lleva tiempo y los talleres lo cobran.



> Lo llevé a reparar y me cambiaron fusibles pero se fundían


Si los fusibles están en buen estado, no es necesario cambiarlos.



> El tema según ellos habría que cambiar todo el cuadro de instrumentos


Sí. Pero te dicen eso porque ellos no van a ponerse a cambiar las bombillitas fundidas del cuadro, cambian el cuadro entero y a cobrar.

*Si el coche te funde muchas bombillas y fusibles, lo que hay que revisar es la regulación del voltaje del vehículo.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 24, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> *Si el coche te funde muchas bombillas y fusibles, lo que hay que revisar es la regulación del voltaje del vehículo.*



NO hay, NO existe un regulador de voltaje Solo el del alternador para regular la intensidad del campo magnético. Siempre va a haber *15V* en un vehículo en marcha


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 24, 2022)

Lo mas rápido es que lo lleves a un electricista de confianza y que aísle la alimentación de las luces del tablero del resto. Muchas veces (el 99%) lo que esta en corto no es el tablero sino la luz del encendedor por ejemplo o alguna otra cosa que este "colgada" al fusible de las luces.

Un electricista competente te debería hacer el trabajo en el día dejando las luces del tablero independientes y adiós al menos ese problema. En especial en autos viejos que no tienen mucha ciencia.

Nota: Tablero = Cuadro de instrumentos.


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 24, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> NO hay, NO existe un regulador de voltaje Solo el del alternador para regular la intensidad del campo magnético.



¿Lo dices en serio?

https://www.google.com/search?q=regulador voltaje vehículo

A ese me refiero yo también, al del alternador.

Pero de ahí a que digas que no existe...


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 24, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> ¿Lo dices en serio?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=regulador voltaje vehículo



Técnicamente, en el auto, el regulador regula el campo magnético (lo conecta y desconecta) para que el alternador deje de generar de más y mantenga una "tensión estable". 

Osea que técnicamente no hay regulador de tensión, la tensión se regula porque se regula el campo magnético.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 24, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Osea que técnicamente no hay regulador de tensión, la tensión se regula porque se regula el campo magnético.



Exacto, aunque aunque... viene el ajuste de corte incluso (en los antiguos) En los modernos lo puedes llevar al tablero y si regula para NO corta.

*OFFTopic *esta pieza que controla el campo es el asesino de muchas partes eléctricas, como dato


----------



## sergiot (Ago 25, 2022)

En realidad si, pero tambien no, el regulador de carga que maneja el campo del alternador es para la carga de la bateria, que suele ir desde los 13.8V hasta los 14.5V, depende del auto, los tableros por su parte tienen un regulador propio, pero para los instrumentos, en los antiguos era mecanico, o termo-mecanico, en los actuales es todo electronico, pero en la iluminación muy poco le importa si la tensión  es de 12 o de 15, las lamparas de filamento no tienen problemas con eso.


----------



## isabel32es (Ago 29, 2022)

Buenas a todos,

Primero, muchas gracias a TODOS  por responder y perdón por tardar en contestar pero hasta ayer no he podido hacer una prueba.

El coche es un Kia Rio 1.3 del año 2004.
Para haceros una idea el coche es este:


			https://www.km77.com/media/fotos/kia_rio_2003_1237_2.jpg
		


La prueba que he realizado es la siguiente:  

En la parte izquierda donde está el conductor, en la parte de abajo tengo un cuadro de fusibles,  He comprobado algunos y el que he visto que estaba roto es el fusible de 10A  rojo que pone ILLUMI.
En la siguiente imagen (la he buscado por internet)  se puede ver el fusible que está situado en la parte izquierda arriba.



			https://fuseandrelay.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/Fotografiya-bloka-v-sloane-Kia-Rio-1.jpg
		


Pues he cambiado este fusible roto y al encender el coche y poner las luces ha sonado un crack y he vuelvo a comprobar el fusible y estaba otra vez roto.  

Según mi entender es posible algun faro u otra luz está causando que se rompa este fusible. Por lo que mi idea no se cual es vuestra opinión es desenchufar el conectar de los 4 faros por ejemplo y cambiar el fusible e intentar otra vez encender el coche, como primera prueba.


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 29, 2022)

Con el fusible sano, con el coche apagado, si encendés las luces, se quema igual ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2022)

isabel32es dijo:


> Kia Rio 1.3 del año 2004












isabel32es dijo:


> En la siguiente imagen








La proxima vez, sube las imagenes al foro, porque despues se pierden y ya no tiene sentido el post.

Mira mi firma para saber cómo...


----------



## isabel32es (Ago 29, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Con el fusible sano, con el coche apagado, si encendés las luces, se quema igual ?


Pues eso todavía no lo he probado, arranqué en coche y luego encendí las luces.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 29, 2022)

isabel32es dijo:


> Pues eso todavía no lo he probado, arranqué en coche y luego encendí las luces.



Por lo que vi, aunque hay que verificar si corresponde a tu auto, la iluminación del cuadro de instrumentos es la misma que la de luz de posición (Mismo cable).

Desenchufa todas las lamparas externas y vuelve a probar (Sin el motor en marcha y la luz de posición encendida). Si no "salta" el fusible, empieza a conectar una por una las luces. Si en el proceso se funde ya sabrás el culpable... Aunque también puede ser el cableado roto/mordido/dañado/etc.


----------



## isabel32es (Ago 31, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Por lo que vi, aunque hay que verificar si corresponde a tu auto, la iluminación del cuadro de instrumentos es la misma que la de luz de posición (Mismo cable).
> 
> Desenchufa todas las lamparas externas y vuelve a probar (Sin el motor en marcha y la luz de posición encendida). Si no "salta" el fusible, empieza a conectar una por una las luces. Si en el proceso se funde ya sabrás el culpable... Aunque también puede ser el cableado roto/mordido/dañado/etc.
> 
> ...





switchxxi dijo:


> Por lo que vi, aunque hay que verificar si corresponde a tu auto, la iluminación del cuadro de instrumentos es la misma que la de luz de posición (Mismo cable).
> 
> Desenchufa todas las lamparas externas y vuelve a probar (Sin el motor en marcha y la luz de posición encendida). Si no "salta" el fusible, empieza a conectar una por una las luces. Si en el proceso se funde ya sabrás el culpable... Aunque también puede ser el cableado roto/mordido/dañado/etc.
> 
> ...


Buenas,

Una duda que tengo, si desenchufo todas las luces, con el motor apagado, ¿da igual las luces que pruebe (posición, cruce...) ? porque si quito el conector de cada faro se supone que aunque probase las de cruce no van a funcionar igualmente.

Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 31, 2022)

No tenes un problema con los faros, o lamparas, nunca se ponen corto, a lo sumo se queman, lo que si se pone en corto o cabe la posibilidad de que si, son los zocalos de las lamparas, o el cableado del mismo, en alguna parte de la carroceria en donde el cable se muerde contra la chapa, o por sobre-temperatura se derrite, buscalo mas por ese lado, y empeza a desvincular zonas, no lamparas.


----------



## isabel32es (Sep 3, 2022)

Buenas, he realizado la siguiente prueba:

Con las llaves del automóvil en la mano, giro la rueda para  poner  solo las luces de posición y salta el fusible.


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 3, 2022)

isabel32es dijo:


> Buenas, he realizado la siguiente prueba:
> 
> Con las llaves del automóvil en la mano, giro la rueda para  poner  solo las luces de posición y salta el fusible.



Salvo en algunos autos (Algunos FIAT se me vienen a la cabeza) las luces de posición funcionan con 12V directos de batería y este -según el diagrama que subí- no es la excepción (Osea no hace falta que el auto se encuentre en contacto ni siquiera en marcha).

Revisa el cableado como te han dicho (Vano motor, zocalos interiores (en general lado conductor) y baúl). También revisa los zócalos/portalámparas, en especial los traseros.

Y... la pregunta del millón... ¿ El auto ha sufrido algún choque ? de ser afirmativo ya sabes donde centrar tu área de búsqueda.

De todas formas considera llevarlo a un electricista competente, en el día debería solucionar el problema.


----------



## isabel32es (Sep 3, 2022)

El coche no ha sufrido ningún choque y llevarlo a un electricista, ya lo llevé a un taller y nada, pero primero quiero ver si lo puedo solucionar yo y si no, pues tendré que llevarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2022)

Lo fácil es quitar todos los portalámparas y bombillas y volver a probar.
Si es un cable pinzado en medio de cualquier parte, puede ser bastante complicado de localizar.
Nunca he reparado coches, tendrás que ver dónde separa el circuito a cada una de las luces a ver si puedes seccionar para saber cuál es.
Cuanto más.moderno sea el coche más.follón será quitar los guarnecidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2022)

Un amigo cambió la iluminación de su tablero , de lamparita de filamento por leds , todo hermoso , tablero mas visible.

A los dos días se le encendilo la luz de presión de aceite pero el check-in encendía y apagaba perfecto. Por las dudas apagó el motor.

Le hice quitar el bulbo e instalar un manómetro . . .  presión perfecta. Le hice reinstalar el bulbo + cable a lamparira con el otro extremo a positivo de batería. Bulbo perfecto.

El problema lo tendría en el cable que va desde la lamparita hasta el bulbo , no nos olvidemos que la lamparita tiene alimentado un extremo por positivo y el bulbo le da masa.

Le hice volver a quitar el tablero así le identificaba desde dónde debería pasar un cable nuevo . . .  hasta que revisara la manguera . . .

Resultó que esas lámparas calentaban mucho y le habían fundido el impreso transparente , haciendo un corto ente la masa del portalámparas de iluminación y la conección al bulbo de la lamparita de presión de aceite. . .  2 mm entre ellas . . .

Le reparé el cortocircuito y le hice comprar lámparas led de menor potencia . . .


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 3, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un amigo cambió la iluminación de su tablero , de lamparita de filamento por leds...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Resultó que esas lámparas calentaban mucho y le habían fundido el impreso transparente ...



¿ Le puso un LED de 5W ? No me imagino como un LED puede fundir el impreso, en especial cuando las lamparas de iluminación son de 2.3W (Si son las chiquitas "piojitos").

A mi me suena mas que le puso lamparas de filamento de mas potencia y el impreso ya estaba dañado antes de ponerle LED o, si soldó los LED a los terminales, se quemo con el calor del soldador (Hay que ser extremadamente rápidos para soldar en ellos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> A mi me suena mas que le puso lamparas de filamento de mas potencia



No no no , a mi también me llamó la atención , unas lámparas eran como un led de 3mm amarillo mate con las patas dobladas en el soporte :














						Led Cob T5 Lamparas Tableros Consolas Instrumental X 10 Unid - $ 1.352
					

Led T5 Cob para Tablero Lampara 6000k Autos Camioneta• Tipo de conector: 2721 - T5 - W1.2W• Categoría: LED Ligthing COB• Voltaje de funcionamiento: 12V• Color: Blanco - Azul• Tecnología Led: COBIncluye:• 10 Led...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Y las otras  , así :






Juego Lampara T10 Tablero Posicion Patente 5 Led Auto Moto - $ 366
*Esas son las que causaron el problema !


P.D.: Lo agrego cómo información porque es relevante y ocurrió solo hace una semana.  *


----------



## unmonje (Sep 3, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no no , a mi también me llamó la atención , unas lámparas eran como un led de 3mm amarillo mate con las patas dobladas en el soporte :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OJO con las lamparas LED T10 con apenas 6 LEDs , me cansé de cambiarlas, se quemaban.

Hasta que puse estas, que reparten mejor la energía dividiendo la tensión de fuente por 24 LEDS  👇 que no se queman, son eternas.
Tanto para posición o  giro, lo que sea. Criterio parecido usé para la luminarias interiores. Ahora por dentro, el auto parece de dia cuando abro las puertas o la matricula trasera.
No se preocupen por la matricula, las que se usan hoy, aunque las pinten con pintura y le cambien los números, las cámaras que se ocupan de las infracciones o seguridad , siempre pueden leer la numeración de la matricula correcta, sea de dia o de noche.
Si se fijan bien, verán que los números de la matricula oficiales,  tienen pintado un dibujo en cada número. Eso es lo que buscan y leen las cámaras realmente, no el número aparente que está pintado.  




👇Aqui el dibujo


----------



## fabioosorio (Sep 4, 2022)

Antes por lo menos, no se ahora,  los cables venían de un color para cada función.

Entiendo que quema al encender la luz de posición.
Suponiendo que el cable de luz de posición sea amarillo (por ejemplo), todo el cableado de luz de posición será amarillo y de ese mismo diámetro. Habrán otros amarillos, pero más gruesos, con banda negra, roja... el de posición será sólo amarillo.

-Por tanto, toca saber qué cable corresponde al fusible que quema.

-Identificado el cable correspondiente a posición,  debajo del tablero, desconectar la ficha (una, singular) que tenga ese cable para desconectar el circuito a la carrocería. Ver esa ficha si hay dos amarillos, uno debe traer 12V(+) desde el fusible al interruptor y otro enviar 12V(+) desde el interruptor a las lámparas. Si es así, con la ficha desconectada alimentar con 12V(+) la línea hacia el interruptor y probar. Si quema fusible el corto está en el tablero. Si encienden las luces del tablero el problema no está ahí.
Generalmente el circuito del interruptor hacia el tablero está antes de esa ficha.
Pero *ojo, esta es la parte más compleja, cualquier error puede quemar el tablero completo.*

Prosigo. Más adelante, ya en el vano motor, siguiendo el cable amarillo, debería haber una ficha que al desconectar separe el circuito frontal del trasero del vehículo, tendrá que buscarlo con paciencia, porque puede estar hasta a la altura de los zócalos. Desconecta la ficha y enciende la luz de posición, quema fusible el corto está entre la ficha bajo el tablero y el circuito delantero del vehículo. No quema , busque en el circuito trasero.

Por último, desconecte todas las fichas de lámparas en el sector en corto. Con el interruptor de luces de posición encendido irá conectando las fichas de a una. Cuando queme el fusible, el corto estará ahí.

También puede realizar la comprobación en sentido inverso, desde las fichas de las lámparas hasta por último animarse al tablero.

Este circuito que le estoy indicando es del Daihatsu del año '80. En la carrocería en todos los autos es más o menos igual, *pero en la primer ficha debajo del tablero ya no, ahí hay que analizar muy bien antes de tocar.

Repito, puse cable amarillo a modo de ejemplo, puede ser de cualquier color. Recomiendo buscar esquema en internet.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> OJO con las lamparas LED T10 con apenas 6 LEDs



Curiosamente son 5 diodos *dobles *. . .  tipo backlight de 6 V . . . ( será por eso que se llama T10 ¿?


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Curiosamente son 5 diodos *dobles *. . .  tipo backlight de 6 V . . . ( será por eso que se llama T10 ¿?


Entiendo que T10 es el tipo de zócalo "2" aunque puedo estar errado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2022)

Seguramente, ya que esa denominación creo es anterior a los leds


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente, ya que esa denominación creo es anterior a los leds


Efectivamente estimado " 2 Metros" , porque la expresión : "puedo estar errado"  es anterior a los LEDS  🤣


----------

